# Bewässerung Beet / Hunter-Düsen



## Tuppertasse (21. Mai 2020)

Hallo,
ich pumpe mein Schmutzwasser zur Zeit als guten Dünger in mein Beet - alles recht grobschlechtig momentan 

Nun lege ich ein paar kleine PVC Leitungen und möchte an jedem Strauch / Busch eine Abzapfstelle machen. Frage dazu:

1. gibt es Hunterdüsen für Schmutzwasser (aus dem Trommelfilter) die ich aufsetzen kann ?
2. Alternativ kann ich auch ein PVC Ende verjüngern und ggf. einen Aufsatz drauf machen, was dann die Pflanze bewässert ?

Wie immer, für Tips und Vorschläge bin ich immer dankbar.


----------



## DbSam (21. Mai 2020)

Hallo Earl Silas,

Düsen für Schmutzwasser, aus dem Filter kann ja alles kommen ...

Schlauch mit T-Stücken, dann immer einen kleinen gelochten Eimer eingraben, diesen immer befüllen lassen.
Musst halt die Zeit stoppen ...
Irgendwie so ...


VG Carsten

PS:
Siehe Deinen letzten Thread ...
Und wie Du hier siehst, einmal Klarwasser und einmal Teichwasser vom TWW:
 
Das blaue Dingens ist ein Kugelventil für das Teichwasser ...


----------



## Tuppertasse (21. Mai 2020)

Das ist einmal Kugelventil und einmal Hunterventil oder?

Mit dem Eimer versteh ich noch nicht ganz.
Ich kann nix eingraben da die mächtigen Büsche / Sträucher bereits da sind.
Reicht wahrscheinlich auch einfach T Stücke als Abgang und dann eine Endkappe drauf mit Loch rein! Vorne 4 mm Loch und nach hinten hin immer grösser werdend! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## samorai (21. Mai 2020)

Duesen kann man selbst herstellen.
PE Schlauch unter Wärme im Schraubstock zusammen quetschen. Eine Cuttermesser Klinge vorher einführen und mit Tangit verkleben.
Wenn der Kleber trocken ist die Klinge mit einer Zange ziehen.
Verstopfungen sind mit einbegriffen.


----------



## DbSam (21. Mai 2020)

Hallo Earl,

das Problem ist der Druck auf der Leitung und ich kenne Deine geplante Anzahl der Löcher nicht.
Die sollen ja nicht in den Himmel sprühen und auch keine Erde fortspülen.

Zu Deiner Lochlösung:
Wenn der Schlauch waagerecht verlegt wird, dann kann die Lochgröße gleich bleiben, denn der Druck bleibt gleich.
Natürlich nur, wenn Anzahl der Löcher und deren Größe auf den Schlauch und den Druck abgestimmt sind. Kann man berechnen, müsste ich schauen.
Und: Je größer die Löcher, desto weniger Verstopfungsgefahr.
Auf Dauer gesehen ist diese Lösung aus meiner Sicht aber wahrscheinlich zu verstopfungsanfällig, bzw. schwer zu reinigen.

Zu meinem Eimervorschlag:
Nun, da dachte ich an vier, fünf oder sechs Abzweige, evtl. mit einer kleinen Verjüngung von 3/4 auf 1/2 wenn notwendig, welche je in einen angebohrten und versenkten Eimer 'pullern'.
Die Eimer dienen sozusagen als Auffanggefäß/Kurzzeitspeicher, damit keine Erde weggespült wird. Aus den Eimern kann es dann versickern ...
Der Vorteil wäre, dass die Pumpe nicht so lange wie bei der Lochlösung laufen müsste ...
Die Eimer könnte man auch mit großen Steinen o.ä. füllen oder irgendwie abdecken, damit keine Löcher im Beet/unter den Büschen sind

Andere Ideen mit Drainagerohr als Sickerrohr, Kiesbetten o.ä. entfallen aus meiner Sicht, da sich diese mit Sicherheit zu schnell zusetzen werden.





Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Das ist einmal Kugelventil und einmal Hunterventil oder?


Ja.
Kugelventil für Bewässerung einer kleinen Ecke mit TWW-Teichwasser (kein Trommlerdreck). Da nutze ich ein Drainagerohr im Kiesbett als Sickerrohr:
  

Das Hunterventil ist für die mittigen Rasenbewässerungsdüsen. Klarwasser aus separatem "Gartenwasserkreis".


VG Carsten


----------



## Tuppertasse (22. Mai 2020)

Danke @DbSam,
wie immer für deine ausführliche Antwort mit einigen Tips und Anregungen.
Du hattest geschrieben:



DbSam schrieb:


> Natürlich nur, wenn Anzahl der Löcher und deren Größe auf den Schlauch und den Druck abgestimmt sind. *Kann man berechnen, müsste ich schauen.*



Wenn du da mal schauen könntest, würde mich interessieren.

So langsam geht es meiner Hand (Karpalsyndrom) nach der OP besser und ich hoffe in Kürze kann ich einige Projekte in Angriff nehmen !!


----------



## Tuppertasse (27. Mai 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> Hallo Earl,
> Natürlich nur, wenn Anzahl der Löcher und deren Größe auf den Schlauch und den Druck abgestimmt sind. Kann man berechnen, müsste ich schauen.



Hallo Carsten, kannst du nochmal schauen ?
Bekomme ich die Bewässerung evtl. sogar mit einer Leitung hin ? Leitung ist DN25 und 40m lang mit 18 Abzapfstellen. Wäre gut die Berechnung zu wissen, da tue ich mich etwas schwer grad


----------



## Tuppertasse (30. Mai 2020)

Nochmal eine andere Frage:

die Hunter Düsen (für Frischwasser) haben ja maximal mit der 17A Düse eine Wurfweite von 5,2m, wenn der Druck entsprechend bei 2,1 bar liegt. 
Wenn ich jetzt eine 360° Düse oder Einstellung nehmen, habe ich dann 10m abgedeckt ?
Muss nämlich wissen wieviel Sprühstellen ich bauen muss mal ausgehend von einem Feld von 8 x 35m. Brauch ich dann eher 4-5 Düsen (ausgehend von Wurfweite von ca. 4-5m also bei 360° dann 8-10m) oder eher 8-10 Düsen da die düse nur einen Umkreis von 5m schafft ?


----------



## Sonnengruesser (1. Juni 2020)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Feld von 8 x 35m


Ich würde sagen du brauchst 10 Getrieberegner mit 8m Reichweite (= Radius). Die Düsen sprühen ja kreisförmig. Wenn du die in die Mitte des Streifens stellst, bleibt dir am Rand immer was trocken. Deshalb müssen die außen den Rand entlang. 
Sieh hier das Planungsbeispiel für Fläche E (langer gerader Streifen).
4x in die Ecke und dann jeweils 3 dazwischen alle 8-9m auf beiden Längsseiten macht 10 Regner für eine optimale Bewässerung.


----------



## troll20 (1. Juni 2020)

Nur noch mal kurz zur Frage vom Anfang, es geht hier noch um Schmutzwasser?????


----------



## Tuppertasse (1. Juni 2020)

@troll20 
Ja geht es noch - ich werde die Rotationsdüsen MP1000 - 3000 nehmen. ABER nur ab und zu mit Schmutzwasser beaufschlagen ansonsten mit Frischwasser.

Nach langem hin und her werde ich das Schmutzwasser zu 95% der Fälle zu meinen Büschen leiten. 35m langer Streifen mit ca 18 Abzapfstellen. Das wird eine separate Leitung. Da gibt es am Anfang noch einen Armatur dass ich wahlweise auch mal das Schmutzwasser zur Hunterdüse zwecks Düngen des Rasend nehmen kann.
So gedachte ich es jetzt zu machen und durch das Sieb ist es ja auch laut Hunterkatalog möglich Schmutz durchzubekommen. Ich werde es ja sehen


----------

